# Witchfest 2015



## UnholyMunk (1/4/15)

I was wondering if anyone is going to Witchfest this year? 

I'm so excited I'm pooping rainbows!


----------



## johan (1/4/15)

What is witchfest? not that I'm interested - witches scare me and give me nightmares, but I'm curious.


----------



## Andre (1/4/15)

I googled it. A music festival. The artist all have scary and unholy names. Sounds like a blast. Enjoy to the max.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (1/4/15)

Andre said:


> I googled it. A music festival. The artist all have scary and unholy names. Sounds like a blast. Enjoy to the max.



Thanks I love music, but not to the point of getting sadistically scared.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (1/4/15)

Oh, and I checked the rules - vaping is not prohibited!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ollie (1/4/15)

Witchfest is a metal music festival over the easter weekend. Lots of very shouty music, head banging and mosh pits.


----------



## Paulie (1/4/15)

No vaping? pffft they all need to get there brooms in order

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/15)

Oh wow! I really don't want to go! I would rather stick pins in my eyes or watch a 5 day cricket game!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (1/4/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Witchfest is a metal music festival over the easter weekend. Lots of very shouty music, head banging and mosh pits.



Mosh pits?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (1/4/15)

Silver said:


> Mosh pits?



Don't worry Silver, I think its hades (sheol) .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (1/4/15)

Silver said:


> Mosh pits?



*Moshing*, or *slamdancing*, is a style of dance where participants push or slam into each other. It is usually associated with “aggressive” music genres, such as hardcore punk and numerous styles of heavy metal. It is primarily done to live music, although it can be done to recorded music.[1]

Variations of moshing exist, and can be done alone as well as in groups. Moshing usually happens in a "pit" (sometimes called a "mosh pit") and is intended to be energetic and full of body contact. Variations on the traditional mosh include "pogoing", "circle pits" and the more extreme "wall of death", and are typically done in an area in the center of the crowd, generally closer to the stage.[_citation needed_]

While moshing is seen as a form of positive feedback or expression of enjoyment,[1][2] it has also drawn criticism over dangerous excesses occurring in offshoots. Injuries have been reported in mosh pits, and a few deaths have occurred in a "Wall of Death", an offshoot that developed when slamdancing was adopted at metal shows from its origin at punk shows.

Courtecy of Wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moshing

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (1/4/15)

Thanks @Oliver Barry
Always something new to learn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/4/15)

In my days we just called it a barney, and quite exiting when the girls get over exited and start tearing the clothes off each other

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/4/15)

Silver said:


> Mosh pits?


Where amped up teenagers bump each other around and try to get off a few punches when no one is looking

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/4/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> *Moshing*, or *slamdancing*, is a style of dance where participants push or slam into each other. It is usually associated with “aggressive” music genres, such as hardcore punk and numerous styles of heavy metal. It is primarily done to live music, although it can be done to recorded music.[1]
> 
> Variations of moshing exist, and can be done alone as well as in groups. Moshing usually happens in a "pit" (sometimes called a "mosh pit") and is intended to be energetic and full of body contact. Variations on the traditional mosh include "pogoing", "circle pits" and the more extreme "wall of death", and are typically done in an area in the center of the crowd, generally closer to the stage.[_citation needed_]
> 
> ...


Sorry man did not see your comprehensive reply  

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/4/15)

Must say i did njoy the moshpit when i was a kid.  

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (1/4/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> Must say i did njoy the moshpit when i was a kid.
> 
> Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk



Ur not the only one @BioHAZarD... I always left bleeding though!


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/4/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Ur not the only one @BioHAZarD... I always left bleeding though!


I know the feeling. 

Damn quite some good bands. Pity it never comes down to Cape Town. R1,300 for all 3 days

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (2/4/15)

Lol, i have to say the mosh pit is not my cup of tea 

But if it was all nice looking babes wrestling in the mud, thats another story....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## UnholyMunk (2/4/15)

Ah man... this thread is too awesome! 

I'm generally a wallflower who prefers watching the bands than getting all riled up in a mosh pit. I know metal music is only enjoyed few, but if you do enjoy it, the bands on the line up are pretty damn awesome. All in all there are 12 international bands playing all of which are top class musicians in their own right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/4/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Ah man... this thread is too awesome!
> 
> I'm generally a wallflower who prefers watching the bands than getting all riled up in a mosh pit. I know metal music is only enjoyed few, but if you do enjoy it, the bands on the line up are pretty damn awesome. All in all there are 12 international bands playing all of which are top class musicians in their own right.



There are far too few metal heads in the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (2/4/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> There are far too few metal heads in the world



It's coz we're getting old - and the mosh pit is a bit of a challenge to navigate with a "walker"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/4/15)

free3dom said:


> It's coz we're getting old - and the mosh pit is a bit of a challenge to navigate with a "walker"
> 
> View attachment 24330




LMAO i wish i could lift my leg that high

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (2/4/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> LMAO i wish i could lift my leg that high



Never lift your leg that high in a mosh pit...it exposes the sensitive bits

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (2/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow! I really don't want to go! I would rather stick pins in my eyes or watch a 5 day cricket game!


I could always strap you down Clockwork Orange style and make you watch Justin Bieber Music Videos 

Rotten Bunny

Vape The Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

